# Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini



## etaine (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo.
Mein Fertigmini ist in Nullkommanix eingewachsen. Ich lauf mehrmals am Tag zum Teichlein und freu mich. Schon nach der Fertigstellung musste ich ja immer an Zinkwannen und so denken. V.a. wildert die Wasserhyazinthe so dolle, dass ich sie teilen und umsetzen möchte. Und dabei könnte man sich ja noch zusätzlich was nettes anschaffen. Ihr kennt das wohl....
Da kam es mir heute grade recht, dass mir am Recyclinghof eine alte Zinkwanne nachgelaufen ist. Jubel!--- Aber, das gute Stück hat ein Loch. Es wurde wohl als Pflanzkübel benutzt.
Nun die unausweichliche Frage: Wie kriege ich die Wanne dicht, v.a. ohne sie mit Teichfolie ausschlagen zu müssen.  Es handelt sich um ein ca. 1,5 cm grosses gebohrtes Loch auf der Unterseite.
Sonnige Grüsse aus Passau
Doris


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Hallo Doris

das einfachste wäre wohl, du schneidest eine Folie paßgenau für den Wannenboden und klebst sie ringsum fest.


----------



## etaine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Hallo Eugen.
Mit was klebt man da so? 
Du musst strengstens davon ausgehen, dass ich vom Kleben keine Ahnung habe.
Und geht Kleben auch mit dem Silikondings?
Ahnungslos aber lernbereit
Doris


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Ergänzend zu Eugen`s Tipp:

Mit Innotec Adhesal, der Kleber ist wirklich Genial 

Kannst Hier bestellen


----------



## Dilmun (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Hallo!
Hab ich mal wo gelesen: Eine Murmel in das Löchlein und den Rest mit Silikonkleber dichten.


----------



## etaine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Hallo Helmut,
in ganz Passau ist dieser Kleber nicht aufzutreiben. Oder ist das sowieso so ne Internet-Bestellsache?
Ich bin schon bereit alles zuzupappen, was sich mir in den Weg stellt.
Beste Grüsse
Doris


----------



## lollo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Hallo Doris,

du besorst dir von deinem Schlosser des Vertrauens eine durch das Loch passende Schraube, machst von oben und unten eine Gummidichtung dazwischen, und fertig ist die Sache und das noch kostengünstig.  

Und wenn du Angst hast das die Schraube rostet, dann nehme eine aus VA, oder streiche sie.


----------



## wickedways (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

hola,

das mit der schraube/gummidichtung waere eine moeglichkeit - ja. da ist allerdings eine verzinkte schraube vorzuziehen, mit v(2)a schrauben (rostfreier stahl) fuehrt es zu elektrochemischen spannungen und korrosion am unedlerem metall, also am zink. [das ist uebrigens generell so, wenn 2 verschiedene metalle kontakt haben]

wenn du kleben willst:  tec7 ist auch ein sehr guter universalkleber. er ist guenstiger als zumindest das innotec adhesal aus helmuts link und erhaeltlich im baumarkt. (zumindest hierzulande) wenn das loch nicht zu gross ist, brauchst du mit tec7 auch keine folie.

mfg
ww


----------



## lollo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*



wickedways schrieb:


> da ist allerdings eine verzinkte schraube vorzuziehen, mit v(2)a schrauben (rostfreier stahl) fuehrt es zu elektrochemischen spannungen und korrosion am unedlerem metall, also am zink.



Hallo (hier könnte jetzt dein Vorname stehen)

im Grunde hast du Recht, nur bei der Größe des vorhandenen Loches würde sich die 12 mm Maschinenschraube anbieten, und da von beiden Seiten ja eine Gummidichtung anliegt, wird es zu keiner Korosion kommen können. 

Dein Kleber Link funktioniert nicht. :smoki



> er ist guenstiger als zumindest das innotec adhesal


habe mal gegoogelt, beim Preis konnte ich keinen Unterschied finden.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Hallo Lothar,

also bei mir funktioniert der Link, das Zeug ist mit unter 15 EUR je Kartusche (farbig) günstiger als Innotec und was das Wichtigste ist: lösungsmittelfrei. Und das ist ja für uns Teich:crazy einer der wichtigsten Punkte.

Wäre nur noch zu klären, ob der Kleber auch in Deutschland erhältlich ist...


----------



## wickedways (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

das mit der groesse des loches hatte ich glatt "uebersehen"  bei einem ø=15mm wuerde ich.. evt ein gittergeflecht mit einkleben, aber generell ist das tec7 zeug nicht nur als kleb- sondern auch als dicht- und etc-material einsetzbar  (rissfestigkeit 14kg/cm2)

was die schraube angeht, so wuerde die 12mm schraube mit gummidichtung nicht im direkten kontakt mit dem zink sein, das stimmt, aber da so miniteichwasser hervorragend leitet, waere ich dennoch skeptisch. die link-url ist uebrigens www.tec7.at/tec7_details.html falls er bei dir, lolo, noch immer nicht klappen sollte. /klugscheissmodus aus/ :friede

mfg
ww

semi-ot: DAS waer ja mal ein preis


----------



## etaine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Vielen lieben Dank,
ich werde mal Lothar´s Vorschlag mit der Schraube und der Dichtung probieren. Und hoffen, dass ich spätestens am Sonntag die Wanne bepflanzen kann.
Schöne Grüsse 
Doris


----------



## etaine (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkwanne mit Loch und ich brauch dringend noch einen Mini*

Woll. Die Wanne ist dicht. Wurde heute bepflanzt. Bei der Grösse des Loches waren Schraube, Mutter und Dichtungen + Silikon ausreichend.


----------

